# Tips to be a 5 star passenger



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

So I was thinking of a legit way to get tipped without asking for a tip. 

So I thought of a pamplet titled how to get 5 stars from your driver.

In it would be the staples

Respect the vehicle
Try to respect your Uber. This is someones personal car. They carry their family in there

Dont slam the door.
Constant door slamming damages the vehicle over time. Remember your credit card is on file if you break the window by mistake slamming the door. 

Be outside when your driver arrives.
Your Uber map shows the location of your driver. Keep an eye on it and be ready when your Uber arrives. 

Tip your driver
Tips are not included in the fare. In fact Uber takes as much as 28% from the driver. If your driver performs with great service dont forget a tip. You tip your bartender, why not tip the guy getting you home safely. 

Type in your destinatiin address
Help make your ride quicker. Type in the address of your destination. It is faster and your Uber driver will know where your going and find the shortest fastes route for you. 

Take your trash with you. 
Dont leave a mess behind you. Quickest way to a 1 star ding is your Uber driver cleaning up after you. 

As you can see I buried it. Its not soliciting its educating. 

Suggestions thoughts?


----------



## OK_NatureDog (Nov 3, 2015)

Simon said:


> So I was thinking of a legit way to get tipped without asking for a tip.
> 
> So I thought of a pamplet titled how to get 5 stars from your driver.
> 
> ...


I really like this!  But I would have to make a correction to it in the part where you say Uber takes as much as 28%. I've received pay where Uber takes 50%!  I thought there must be an error and reported it, but they said the pay was accurate. So you can say they take as much as 50%!


----------



## codec (Nov 2, 2015)

I have a similar print-out that I leave in the back seat which generally says the same stuff. The problem is after hours when it's dark outside it's impossible to read it. And during the day when it is bright outside, I've only actually seen one pax pick it up and read it. He was a nice guy, but he still didn't tip me.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

You may end up getting a Serious Rider Complaint > Attitude / Tipping / Professionalism, and risk deactivation. But I guess it depends on your market area. I get these complaints from millenial Angelenos (Los Angeles riders), and they are the one asking me specific questions about it. Seems like they know the answers from other Uber drivers, and want my input as well. I end up with a low rating, and offer the same low rating as well.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

lyft has the solution


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

Add this:

Do NOT bring an open container(or try to sneak it) into an Uber driver's car. I get this once a night, at least. It's unbelievable how many people think we are a limo or something where they can drink alcohol in the back. I'm not losing my damn license over these people.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Simon said:


> Tip your driver
> Tips are not included in the fare. In fact Uber takes as much as 28% from the driver. If your driver performs with great service dont forget a tip. You tip your bartender, why not tip the guy getting you home safely.


Once again, what do you consider "great service?" To me, BASIC service is getting me from point A to point B in a clean newer model vehicle taking a reasonable route. Do you feel that is "great service" deserving of an additional gratuity? To me, someone who carries bags to and from the door, has mints, candies, water, charging cables, and the like which is ABOVE AND BEYOND the basic job is "great service." What is your take?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> Once again, what do you consider "great service?" To me, BASIC service is getting me from point A to point B in a clean newer model vehicle taking a reasonable route. Do you feel that is "great service" deserving of an additional gratuity? To me, someone who carries bags to and from the door, has mints, candies, water, charging cables, and the like which is ABOVE AND BEYOND the basic job is "great service." What is your take?


I agree.. however depending on the rates the addons like Candy and Water would not be a good idea. But.. if they bring tips then they should be utilized. And yes to the rest.


----------



## Jace (Nov 14, 2015)

How about using a business card that has Uber promo code info on one side and cashless tip info on the other?


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Jace said:


> How about using a business card that has Uber promo code info on one side and cashless tip info on the other?


That is a good strategy. It is very non-offensive and non-pressuring.


----------

